# Ladies be so very careful out there



## MaidenScotland

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oQhoaWu3jX8



‫????? ??? ??????- ???? ?? ?????? ?????? I Tahrir: Safe zone for all‬‎ - YouTube


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oQhoaWu3jX8
> 
> 
> 
> ‫????? ??? ??????- ???? ?? ?????? ?????? I Tahrir: Safe zone for all‬‎ - YouTube


snip


----------



## MaidenScotland

Flippant remarks about the safety of us women is not funny nor smart.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Flippant remarks about the safety of us women is not funny nor smart.


Why post an Arabic Video then?

Forum Rule 6
All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> Why post an Arabic Video then?
> 
> Forum Rule 6
> All posts on this site must be in English.Non English language posts including abbreviations like text speak are not permitted on the forum.




There was English subtitles when I looked at it... and regardless of that there was no need for your flippant remarks..


----------



## MaidenScotland

and just clicked on the link I posted on here... English subtitles,


----------



## alexander4455

*ladies and foreigners*

Thank you for this link. If you press red box you can get English captions. Its admirable that there are other groups who are trying to protect the girls. I wonder who the groups are that are trying to damage Egypts reputation. Believe me they would kill someone if their sisters were attacked. 
I hope foreigners will avoid the square at the moment. I hope a close relative will see this link as they keep venturing into the area with photographic equipment


----------



## MaidenScotland

alexander4455 said:


> Thank you for this link. If you press red box you can get English captions. Its admirable that there are other groups who are trying to protect the girls. I wonder who the groups are that are trying to damage Egypts reputation. Believe me they would kill someone if their sisters were attacked.
> I hope foreigners will avoid the square at the moment. I hope a close relative will see this link as they keep venturing into the area with photographic equipment




It does say at one point that they seem to be targeting foreigners which of course means that there is more chance of it getting worldwide attention.. makes you wonder why they would want that..


Captions came up automatically for me,


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> It does say at one point that they seem to be targeting foreigners which of course means that there is more chance of it getting worldwide attention.. makes you wonder why they would want that..
> 
> 
> Captions came up automatically for me,


Not for me. It may depend on your particular web browser. 

BTW- I recommend looking at all of Mosireen's videos from the last few days:

http://mosireen.org


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> Not for me. It may depend on your particular web browser.
> 
> BTW- I recommend looking at all of Mosireen's videos from the last few days:
> 
> http://mosireen.org




Just looking at them now thanks...


----------



## hurghadapat

MaidenScotland said:


> It does say at one point that they seem to be targeting foreigners which of course means that there is more chance of it getting worldwide attention.. makes you wonder why they would want that..
> 
> 
> Captions came up automatically for me,


Didn't come up automatically for me but was just one click of a button and there they were.


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Didn't come up automatically for me but was just one click of a button and there they were.




It really didn't matter if it did or not making what is supposed to be funny comments on posts like this is really not on..


----------



## mamasue

It's so sad.....Egypt nowadays definitely isn't the same country I lived in just a few years ago...An Egypt where I felt totally safe wandering alone, anywhere!

Tourism in Egypt.... totally lost....hurting the country so much!!!


----------



## jemiljan

Some of you might like to read this opportune article.

It reminds me that years ago, you could find these bedouin or Siwi rings made of coin silver that had a serious pyramid-shaped spikes on it. I couldn't find a pic of them, though.

Then again, perhaps what we really need is some self-defense training from a legion of India's Gulabi Gang?


----------



## MaidenScotland

jemiljan said:


> Some of you might like to read this opportune article.
> 
> It reminds me that years ago, you could find these bedouin or Siwi rings made of coin silver that had a serious pyramid-shaped spikes on it. I couldn't find a pic of them, though.
> 
> Then again, perhaps what we really need is some self-defense training from a legion of India's Gulabi Gang?




What we need is for this **** to stop happening,


----------



## Charlie's Angel

MaidenScotland said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oQhoaWu3jX8
> 
> 
> 
> ‫????? ??? ??????- ???? ?? ?????? ?????? I Tahrir: Safe zone for all‬‎ - YouTube


This is really disturbing and frightening, I can honestly say I have never felt worried before visiting Egypt even on my last visit to Cairo earlier this year. I'm due to arrive in Cairo on the 22nd and I feel quite sick to my stomach


----------



## jemiljan

MaidenScotland said:


> What we need is for this **** to stop happening,


No disagreement with you there at all whatsoever, but in the meantime... best prepared.
I saw a woman walking her dog while carrying a baseball bat the other day.


----------



## Githa

I have a friend who does the same, but that's because her little dog has been attacked by stray / wild dogs ..... I would probably do if I had to walk the dog here in my small compound - there are some terrible dogs which sometimes breaks loose


----------



## MaidenScotland

Githa said:


> I have a friend who does the same, but that's because her little dog has been attacked by stray / wild dogs ..... I would probably do if I had to walk the dog here in my small compound - there are some terrible dogs which sometimes breaks loose




I and quite a few others are trying to get a capture neuter release scheme implemented in Maadi then of course we will branch out to other areas if we can raise the funding.

Sadly the majority of any money we raise comes from overseas..


----------



## canuck2010

Githa said:


> I have a friend who does the same, but that's because her little dog has been attacked by stray / wild dogs ..... I would probably do if I had to walk the dog here in my small compound - there are some terrible dogs which sometimes breaks loose


About a week ago I was walking by road 10 and a stray dog actually started chasing me for half a block! I must have been on his territory.


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> About a week ago I was walking by road 10 and a stray dog actually started chasing me for half a block! I must have been on his territory.


When I lived here years ago downtown, there were roving packs. I found the trick to dealing with them was to slow my pace way down- or even stop still- and they would ignore me and run off. One night a classmate ran away, which only encouraged them to chase him. He got bit and had those old-fashioned 13-rabies-shots-in-the-stomach treatment. Mind you, this was about 25 years ago. 

Not sure how dog bites are handled these days. I forewent the $700 rabies shot that was offered back home. I supposed it's a trip to Al-Salam, but I hope those 13-round rabies shots are a thing of the past.


----------



## hurghadapat

jemiljan said:


> When I lived here years ago downtown, there were roving packs. I found the trick to dealing with them was to slow my pace way down- or even stop still- and they would ignore me and run off. One night a classmate ran away, which only encouraged them to chase him. He got bit and had those old-fashioned 13-rabies-shots-in-the-stomach treatment. Mind you, this was about 25 years ago.
> 
> Not sure how dog bites are handled these days. I forewent the $700 rabies shot that was offered back home. I supposed it's a trip to Al-Salam, but I hope those 13-round rabies shots are a thing of the past.


This is the present day treatment but can only be done in the first few days after being bitten....

Your doctor will give you a course of five rabies vaccines. After the initial dose (day one), you will need four further doses on day three, seven, 14 and 28 after the first vaccine. If you have recently had a course of rabies vaccines before exposure, you may only need to have two more doses, three days apart


----------



## aykalam

Channel 4 on the increase in sexual assaults and harassment in Egypt

Unreported World - 4oD - Channel 4

oh dear, "digital rights error", only plays a few seconds due to location...


----------



## Biffy

I had the rabies vaccine beore I went travelling round Mexico - becuase we were going to be travelling off the beaten track.
It doesn't prevent you from getting Rabies - it just gives you more time to get to a hospital for treatment!
Can't temember whether it was 2 or 3 jabs over a 3 month period - with a very horrible thicker than normal needle (which I remember very clearly because I hate needles!!)


----------



## saafend

Lanason said:


> snip


My advice is always think before you type, and practice what you preach.

READY FIRE AIM thread comes to mind.

Saaf


----------



## jemiljan

FYI:Hands off: Initiatives grow fighting sexual harassment in Tahrir and elsewhere


----------



## jemiljan

_"Until last Friday, Nora Soliman had avoided Tahrir after being mob assaulted there last year. This time, she was armed with mace. When a man walking by and grabbed her friend's crotch, her friend instinctively punched him while Nora maced him."_

Attention Men: If You Attack a Woman In Tahrir Square, You Might Get Your Ass Kicked, Finally


----------



## aykalam

aykalam said:


> Channel 4 on the increase in sexual assaults and harassment in Egypt
> 
> Unreported World - 4oD - Channel 4
> 
> oh dear, "digital rights error", only plays a few seconds due to location...


I've found out it's not due to location but my browser. I managed to watch it using a different one so, if you haven't seen it I highly recommend it.


----------



## aykalam

According to this article, Ministry of Interior are changing strategy on harassment. I wasn't aware they had one at all

Interior Ministry changes harassment strategy | Egypt Independent


----------



## Imy85

On a somewhat unrelated note, my wife joined the forum to enquire about an item she saw for sale and she already has some local turds PMing her. 

What the hell is wrong with this place?


----------



## MaidenScotland

Imy85 said:


> On a somewhat unrelated note, my wife joined the forum to enquire about an item she saw for sale and she already has some local turds PMing her.
> 
> What the hell is wrong with this place?


Please forward the names of who is pestering your wife and I will deal with it


----------

